#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Vitality-show

## Bats

Eindelijk zijn er dan foto's van onze drive in show hoe we opbouwen en wat het eindresultaat is. dit is dus de standaard sjoow, parren horen er ook bij maar die komen van de week pas binnen (normaal huurden we deze).













reageer maar raak voor een knaak...

----------


## ralph

kleurtje!

ziet er lekker compact uit, bewust de case groter gemaakt dan je eigenlijk ruimte nodig had?

Heb je de binnenkant van die kist wel afgelakt/
anders gaat je hout groeien  :Smile: 
Feestjes met een normale luchtvochtigheid heb je namelijk maar zelden..

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## movinghead

Ziet er verzorgt uit... dat witte is dat een tl-bak? dan zou ik een filtertje inhangen anders is het zo fel... iets blauws of paars ofzo... Verder erg netjes!!

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## lj Dixie

ziet er wel ok uit.. maar die twee kisten aan de zijkant lijken me niet praktisch... ik neem aan dat er niets in zit dus is een hoop loze ruimte die je steeds aan het vervoeren bent....

hebben jullie geen licht?? of heb je dat gewwon niet opgezet??

----------


## Bats

binnenkant van die kist is blank gelakt, er zit idd een tl in die kist voorop, die moet eigenlijk vervangen worden door een blacklight of er  moet idd een filter of iets voor komen. en we zijn idd een hoop loze ruimte aan het vervoeren marja zolang we hierdoor nog geen ruimte tekort komen maakt het nog niet uit.
licht is niet opgebouwd zoals ik al zei... normaal huren we 8 parren (ondertussen hebben we ze zelf besteld maar zijn dus nog niet binnen).

ik zal binnenkort ook even een foto posten van ons amprack...

----------


## ralph

Er zijn ook tubes op de markt om over die TL balk heen te schuiven.
Handiger dan filters en het lekt minder.

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## maarten

> citaat:
> Er zijn ook tubes op de markt om over die TL balk heen te schuiven.
> Handiger dan filters en het lekt minder.
> 
> &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*toon*aangevend&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;



en als je dat tube meteen lijmt of plakt aan de uiteinden 
dan scheelt dat een hoop glas opruimen als je tl breekt

----------


## T-Nuzz

Toch voor de HK Premiums gegaan zo te zien? Tevreden so far?

Truth is stranger than fiction

----------


## Destiny

Best leuk gemaakt... de discobar!

Hadden jullie trouwens niet eerst een andere naam? Tenminste... jullie komen toch uit de omgeving van Uden ofzo?!

_________________________________
Sander
MSN: jip@discodestiny.nl

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Roeltej

We komen niet uit Uden, maar uit Helvoirt :P

Naam is begin dit jaar verandert van maXimum drive-in nogbergtekst show naar Vitality Show

(: Vitality  :Smile:

----------


## Max

Zeer net Meubel Jongens !
is het ook een beetje makkelijk te vervoeren ??

----------


## ronny

ja echt zeer mooi gedaan hoor. Hebben jullie buiten licht nog ander geluidsmateriaal of zo?


greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## Roeltej

Dis alles, al is de amp die ergens in de verte te zien is vertrokken, samen met die MDF kist waar die inzat  :Smile: 

Op de speakers staat nu een ADJ V3000+, iets beter dan die oude Inkel.


We hebben eik niet veel meer dan dit, omdat we een tijdje geleden zoiets hadden van, boeiend al kost et iets meer, we gaan gewoon zorgen dat we goed materiaal krijgen, hifi cd spelertjes deruit en 2 Pioneers gekocht... zo ook met de rest, hadden ook goedkopere speakers en versterker kunnen kopen, maar heb liever iets duurders en wat beters, dis ook geen top, maar iig beter dan het echte budget materiaal.
Zo zijn we van plan nog wat meer dingen goed aan te pakken...

(: Vitality  :Smile:

----------


## Klaaske

Hey ruud, volgens mij ken ik jou
en je vriendin ook.....

praktisch meubeltje en makelijk in vervoer lijkt me

[Die KF930's beuken =D]

----------


## beyma

Leuke fotoserie zo stap voor stap! 
Ik lees dat jullie parren besteld hebben,als er tijdens het maken van die -lege- kisten links en rechts rekening is gehouden met de maten van bv een par 64 dan zijn jullie slim bezig,want dan hoeft er alleen even een deksel gemaakt te worden en is het opeens geen loze ruimte meer....

Martijn

----------


## rinus bakker

Netjes! 
En IDD leuke foto-sequentie-serie
Aan de lichtintensiteit op de foto's te zien nemen jullie wel alle tijd om te bouwen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>......
Dat van die "loze lucht" zijbakken van het meubel viel mij ook meteen op.... doe er wat meer mee.... kabels erin vervoeren of whatever.
Die deksel beneden aan je voeten, hoort niet zo te liggen neem ik aan?
- Maak daar dan maar een 'onderplank' mee op dezelfde manier als waarmee je het meubel afsteunt aan die luchtkisten.... kun je allerlei meuk kwijt die anders op de vloer ligt te slingeren.

* You'll need an adapter!*

----------


## Bats

die deksels zijn dus van de bovenste kist, liggen daar alleen omdat we ze ff ergens kwijt moesten, normaal leggen we die ergens anders neer buiten het zicht. ook hebben we de bovenste deksel weleens op het amprack gelegd om daar de cd koffers op kwijt te kunnen.

over die luchtbakken... ze zijn helemaal dicht dus willen we er iets in kunnen stoppen moet ie open gezaagd worden enzo, en daar hebben we niet echt zin in (de kans dat we de boel vernaaien is te groot ons kennende)
dus dit zal waarschijnlijk zo blijven.

----------


## Roeltej

Hier enkele nieuwe pics


Is nog tijdje geleden, parren daaro niet van ons, oude speakers, maar wel gezellig  :Smile: 



Spullen @ opslag (onze garage...)



Eq en ultrafex ding, daaronder ampkist met nu nog een V3000+, ooit komt der nog een V4000+ bij  :Smile: 



stapeltje spul



Eindelijk (!) eigen parren :P

Aangestuurt door dit ding:







En in dat koffertje zit et  :Smile: 

En dees hebben we ook nog nieuw ... (van J&H :P)




Voorlopig ff genoeg geld uitgegeven, geloof dat totale waarde van disco ver-3-dubbelt is... Nieuwe speakers+amp, lampen+controller, rookdoos, berg kabels en stekkers, wat kistjes en statieven.
Moeten eik alleen nog een goede stekkerdoos hebben, hebben kabel waar nu aan 1 kant niks zit :P

Vitality Show dot en el

----------


## Max

Zit er veel verschil tussen die Technofog en de Antari ?

----------


## Roeltej

Uhm... Ja, zit een groot verschil tussen ...

Technofog hebben we eigenlijk alleen maar aangeschaft wegens die actie die er nu nog is, tot 30 Juli, waarna hij waarschijnlijk weer 100 euro duurder word.

Maar tis ook een verschil tussen een rookdoos van 50 en een van 330 euro.

Vitality Show dot en el

----------


## ronny

zozo dat ziet er mooi uit. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mooie amprack met die v3000+. Ikzelf heb een v4000+. nu ja das allemaal hetzelfde alleen beetje meer vermogen<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
Zijn jullie tevreden over die ultraflex? Waarom geen gewone equalizer?

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## Roeltej

"gewone" EQ hangt erboven, Behringer Ultrafex.

Vitality Show dot en el

----------


## ronny

ja ma ik bedoelde een analoge eq. Bv de 2*31 bands van behringer.

 Ik heb wel eens gewerkt met zo een ultraflex. Op zich heel fijn maar op rap iets aan te passen verkies ik toch een analaoge eq. Ook wanneer je feedback wilt verwijderen met de eq vind ik een analoge makkelijker. 

Nu ja dat is mijn mening he.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## Overdrive

Ziet er allemaal wel netjes uit, maar heb 1 opmerking/vraag:
Vind je niet dat die showtec controller echt hele gammele faders heeft??

Heb 1 x zo'n 4 kanaals dmx controllertje mee gehad op klus (overigens niet gebruikt) en daar was na 1 klus al een fader uitgeschoten!
Heb ook de exacte copy van botex in mn handen gehad en die had toch veel robuustere faders. Die van de showtec hebben namelijk al van zichzelf een speling van een paar milimeter naar links en rechts.
Persoonlijk zou ik eerder voor botex gaan, maar that's me...

Verder zoals ik al zei, nette show!

Groetjes

Site eindelijk vernieuwd!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Heb vorige week ook met zo'n Showtec Scenesetter moeten werken,maar dan vind ik de botex toch veel beter.Gevoeligheid van de schuiven viel zwaar tegen.De eerste 80% van de schuif deed bijna niks,en dan ineens gaat het kanaal naar bijna 100%...heel moeilijk mee te werken vind ik.
En de schuiven voelen niet zo robuust aan,staan nogal wiebelig ingebouwd precies.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Je betaalt gelukkig nog steeds voor wat je krijgt...

Voor het geld van dat tafeltje zou je er eigenlijk niet eens over mogen klagen..

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## Roeltej

Idd.. en om 8 parren te laten knipperen is dat tafeltje ook goed zat  :Smile: 

Vind zelf dat spul van showtec best redelijk aanvoelen, iig niks dat echt loszit, faders zelf voelen wel goedkoop aan, maar dat knopje derop wel weer stevig... beetje rubber-achtig.

Vitality Show dot en el

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> Je betaalt gelukkig nog steeds voor wat je krijgt...
> 
> Voor het geld van dat tafeltje zou je er eigenlijk niet eens over mogen klagen..
> 
> Lighting to the MAX !!!
> Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !



Ja, maar soms kloppen de prijs/kwaliteits verhoudingen niet helemaal naar mijn idee. Zo kost de showtec light jockey 195 euro en de botex dj mingle 199 euro. 
Dus dan zou ik het toch echt wel weten, voor mij geen showtec tafeltjes meer...

Groetjes

Site eindelijk vernieuwd!

----------


## Roeltej

Eik een keer kijken offik de Botex variant een keer in me handen kan pakken, kijken of er echt verschil in zit... lijkt me nl alle 2 hetzelfde alleen wat andere vormen knoppies derop.

Zijn net weer even aan het knutselen geweest... hebben op de 2 kisten (met eq en grote bak met oa cd spelers) een Powercon out gezet, nu kunnen we de stroom iig wat makkelijker doen  :Smile: 

Vitality Show dot en el

----------


## Roeltej

Zow, gisterenavond feestje gehad, waar we met de nieuwe spullen draaiden...

Ondanks het slechte weer was het best gezellig, duurde alleen vreselijk lang, zou om 14.00 beginnen, maar 2 uur later kwamen er pas wat mensen en duurde tot 23.00, waarna de mensen bleven hangen en het feest in het Cafe binnen verder ging.




















Rest van de foto's staat hiero:
http://www.vitality-show.nl/foto/25-07-2003/

Vitality Show dot en el

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:



?

Stijn Vanstiphout,
LVL Multimedia
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Roeltej

regen  :Smile: 

wij stonden op 1 speaker na onder een afdak, toen het begon te druppen hebben ze de zonwering een stukje uitgedraait, waardoor we helemaal droog stonden, heb iig geen regen gevoelt.

Vitality Show dot en el

----------


## pieterjan

> citaat:
> Eik een keer kijken offik de Botex variant een keer in me handen kan pakken, kijken of er echt verschil in zit... lijkt me nl alle 2 hetzelfde alleen wat andere vormen knoppies derop.
> 
> Zijn net weer even aan het knutselen geweest... hebben op de 2 kisten (met eq en grote bak met oa cd spelers) een Powercon out gezet, nu kunnen we de stroom iig wat makkelijker doen 
> 
> Vitality Show dot en el



Je bent ten alle tijden welkom om hier eens met mijn botex tafeltje te komen spelen!

-----------------------
Pieter-jan Jochems
Jochems Prof Licht & Geluid - Vianen UT

----------


## Arjan

Hey,

Ziet er leuk uit jongens! <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
Alleen....ik zag op de volgende foto dat jullie meubel ook voor andere doeleinden word gebruikt?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tip(ik tel er 5!)



Gebeurd jullie dat vaker? want ik heb dit ook wel eens meegemaakt en toen liep het niet zo goed af!

See ya!
Arjan

----------


## Roeltej

Mja, we zetten ons eigen achter ons en zijn de hele avond bezig geweest dat spul te verplaatsen naar de bar.. halve meter verder... en maar dor blijven gaan.

Vitality Show dot en el

----------


## BAJ productions

hoi,
vraagje is dit zelf bouw of kun je dit ergens kopen?
ziet er top uit.

groetjes
BAJ

----------


## Fritz

mmmm ik zie die biertjes en ik zie die Pioneers 

Fritz, Fritz-Events

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> 
> mmmm ik zie die biertjes en ik zie die Pioneers 
> 
> Fritz, Fritz-Events



Zou het beide wel willen [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Roeltej

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Fritz_
> 
> mmmm ik zie die biertjes en ik zie die Pioneers 
> 
> Fritz, Fritz-Events



Wij ook ... een aangezien we liever Pioneers dan bier hebben, hebben we de hele tijd die biertjes zitten verplaatsen naar een tafel ernaast, die bij de bar hoorde...

Mensen kijken even gek... snappen het dan, maar zodra ze hun pilsje ophebben zijn ze het weer vergeten  :Frown:

----------


## showband

Tip:
Maak bij constructies de bovenkant schuin. Met een helling van je apparatuur af. Dan merken ze bij de eerste poging al dat het niet lukt om drank op je spullen te zetten.

Theoretische klantvriendelijke oplossing: Maak een plank met gaten voor stapelglazen aan de voorkant van je meubel. Dan kunnen de mensen daar hun biertje plaatsen zonder gevaar. De stilstaande bierende gasten kunnen dan een dansje wagen zonder eerst per se hun biertje op te moeten maken. [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Klaaske

zal toch eens een keer naar ruudje en jou komen kijken...  :Big Grin:

----------


## kwaak

waarom doen al die foto's het niet en nee dat ligt niet aan de internet verbinding

----------


## Klaaske

ze hebben dr site vernieuwd....vandaar zullen de foto's wel in andere directory's staan  :Wink:

----------


## kwaak

ow ok weten we dat ook weer..............

----------


## Roeltej

stukje software geinstalleerd waardoor we foto's iets mooier kunnen plaatsen ...

of ze staan hier: http://www.vitality-show.nl/gallery/
of ze staan in http://www.vitality-show.nl/pics/

maar alle toekomstige foto's komen op de bovenstaande link, die ik nog een keer aan de rest van me site moet aanpassen.

----------


## moderator

Beste Bats, je fotoos doen het niet, je mail werkt niet...
mag dit onderwerp in de prullenbak?

onderwerp afgesloten, in afwachting van reactie van de plaatser

----------


## Bats

zo de eerste rij foto's staan er weer, de rest zal er vanmiddag bij komen, tevens worden er als het goed is nieuwe geplaatst.

----------


## Roeltej

Spul wat we nu standaard meesjouwen...

In de lichtbak voorop zit een blacklight, maar dat gaf iig geen zichtbaar licht, daarom maar een hoes met een leuk rood kleurtje gekocht, en om een normale TL gedaan, kregen we dit:


Iets te pimp, nu hebben we blacklight er weer ingedaan, met die hoes erom en qua kleur is het ongeveer hetzelfde, alleen de sterkte scheelt best veel  :Smile: 


Nog 2 foto's van het laatste feest waar we draaiden:
(ik links, Bats rechts)






En we hebben sinds gisteren 2x bat-1 ('goedkoop' showtec DMX effectje)

----------


## Klaaske

ik zou de binnenkant van je meubel nog ff gronden en dan een mooi kleurtje geven
want in vochtige situaties kan dat vervelend zijn  :Wink:

----------


## Roeltej

Zit blanke lak op :P

----------


## Bats

ofwel vernis.

ps. tds jij bent dus de "vrijer" van marleen toch?

----------


## Klaaske

> citaats. tds jij bent dus de "vrijer" van marleen toch?



 :Wink:

----------


## B-Rental

Mag ik vragen wat ervoor een eindtrap in je ampcase zit???

----------


## Klaaske

ik d8....een American DJ V3000+

----------


## Bats

klopt dat is een ADJ V3000+ deze bevalt tot nu toe goed, binnenkort zal er een V4000 bij komen voor de komende subs.

----------


## Klaaske

en wat voor subs worden dat..geen H&K toch? [V] :Wink:

----------


## Niek...

Showtje loopt blijkbaar goed met die investeringen; alhoewel ik op jullie site niet zoveel nieuwe pics vind.

Anyway: op je T-4's ziiten nog van die lelijke zwarte stickers, waar  een aantal basisfuncties op zijn beschreven. Die zou ik ff weghalen.

----------


## Klaaske

Wat zijn het btw voor t4's?

----------


## Roeltej

Showtec Showbars... gewoon T4 maar dan met showtec stickertje...

----------


## ljanton

ja das waar en meestal voor zo een stom stickertje van botex of showtec betaal voor hetzelfde produst gemakkelijk 40 euro meer ofzo terwijl het van jb goedkoper is , =&gt; veel mensen zeggen jb is grote brol in packjes , wel mensen mijn gehele licht installatie bestaat uit jb al 4 jaaar en wordt heel intensief gebruikt en ik heb nog nooit iets moetten binne doen in de winkel omdat het kapot was ofzo dus nie kakke he
trouwens ; die voze botex heb ik al eens probleme gehad met de sturing , komt nooit meer in huis bij mij

greet's ljanton

----------


## Klaaske

Wanneer komen de nieuwe subs en wat worden ze?[?]

----------


## B-Rental

Misschien rare vraag, maar was in ***snam mis met HK subs, Ze zijn ideal voor kleine feestjes.

----------


## Klaaske

Dr is ook niks mis mee, ze klinken alleen naar mijn
meningen niet zoals een subje zou moeten zijn. Als
je een beetje toekomst gericht gaat werken zou je 
grotere subs kopen en daarna weer nieuwe tops  :Wink:

----------

